# Wild Stallion



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Someone I know had a mare in heat, and the stallion across the street, who is very wild, broke out of his corral, broke down the mares fence, and bred her repeatedly. What can be done, legally, and what is going to stop this stallion from continuing to do this if the mare is not bred. They did not want her bred. The owner of the stallion is now acting as if he thinks he ncan lay claim to the foal. We live in TX
*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another thread on this http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/misbred-mare-213714/


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The mare is bred, the question you may have is she pregnant? The stud owner is responsible for your vet bills-whether you get the shot to have her abort or she has a foal-he has no claim to the foal, as I understand it. He doesn't sound very responsible, I would try to get that shot & not have further dealing w/him if at all possible. Some areas have fence regulations for stallions-find out if you do, & get some help from the authorities on keeping an uncontrolled stallion. Good luck.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

You need to call animal control and report it. Depending on where you are in Texas, that may be the county sheriff. Also depending on your area, you can probably legally shoot it. 

He has no claim to the foal since you have no contract for the breeding. however, he doesn't have to give you papers on the foal (if there are any to speak of).

You would probably have to take him to court to get him to pay the vet bills, damage to the fence etc. although it is his responsibility.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*The constable came out to intervene, and watched as the stallion bred her 5 times, the man received a ticket, and was told his corral was way too small and too flimsy to hold a wild stallion. Owner of stallion is very irresponsible, refuses to geld him. 

Update: Iformation has come forth that the mare has been bred many times and has had numerous foals, a few previous owners back, mare was unable to get in foal, vet said she needed to be cleaned out, another horseman said this can be done with a water hose??? New owner did not have $$$ for the shot, but I have read there is some sort of medication to keep the mare from coming into heat? I assume this comes from a vet? Any idea on cost? This stallion is NOT going to stay on his own property, and we believe his owner is mentally unbalanced, he is suspected of shooting many dogs/cats in the area, but there is never any proof. I guess i have become the official spokesperson and seeker of info on this continuing saga!!
*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

A water hose??? What kind of idiot did you talk to?? Call the vet


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am puzzled as to why you started another thread on this same mare? You could have continued on the same one you started. THis is the skinny Belgian mare, I am sure, and I am disgusted that this lady has this horse. SHe has no business having any, and needs to get this poor mare the shot and a new home. It has now been at least 8 days since she was bred-that was when you started the old thread. She needs that shot! CAll a vet-PLEASE!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

As much as the stallion owner is being irresponsible you also have a duty to protect what's yours. I'm sure this stallion has gotten out many times, so this should be no surprise. If it where my mare I'd be looking for a safer spot, making sure the fence is strong and even get t rex strength hot tape around the outside and above the top rail. 

You can't control what other people do, but you can act defensively!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*I started the other thread asking about legal issues. ****, I am only trying to HELP the poor horse. As for shooting the horse, yes, that has occured to everyone, but this man seems mentally unbalanced to EVERYONE who knows him, and no telling what he might do in retaliation. We know for sure he shot and killed a little boy's Boxer, who is very gentle, by saying the dog attacked him, but are sure it was the horse. He bragged to people that he told his wife to make up lies if the horse ever attacked him, so they didn't lose him. He has caused trouble to every neighbor he has, yet there is never any proof. This lady has 4 small kids, and is terrified of him, which everyone knows would happen. I will also call ac tomorrow and see what they can do to help. This is not even MY problem, yet I am taking all the flack for it.*


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*He has caused trouble to every neighbor he has, yet there is never any proof. This lady has 4 small kids, and is terrified of him, which everyone knows would happen. I will also call ac tomorrow and see what they can do to help. This is not even MY problem, yet I am taking all the flack for it. And as for the "horseman" who said to use a water hose, he is someone who knew the previous owner, that the vet said the mare wouldn't get in foal again til she was cleaned out. I do not know him, I live 100 miles away. And furthermore, I can already tell everyone what will happen if they do shoot the horse, the man will find someway to shoot the mare. The only thing he has ever got caught at was calling CPS on various neighbors, saying their kids were "unsupervised", which was not true!!! Finally CPS got tired of his calls, and sat out in front of the homes he called about, and she called him and asked if the kids were still outside, and he lied and said yes. None were out there, so she confronted him, and told him never to call again.*


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I would imagine a paintball gun might be an effective deterrent too! They leave some pretty nasty welts on people. Idk if you can freeze them, but that would pack a wallop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *He has caused trouble to every neighbor he has, yet there is never any proof. This lady has 4 small kids, and is terrified of him, which everyone knows would happen. I will also call ac tomorrow and see what they can do to help. This is not even MY problem, yet I am taking all the flack for it. And as for the "horseman" who said to use a water hose, he is someone who knew the previous owner, that the vet said the mare wouldn't get in foal again til she was cleaned out. I do not know him, I live 100 miles away. And furthermore, I can already tell everyone what will happen if they do shoot the horse, the man will find someway to shoot the mare. The only thing he has ever got caught at was calling CPS on various neighbors, saying their kids were "unsupervised", which was not true!!! Finally CPS got tired of his calls, and sat out in front of the homes he called about, and she called him and asked if the kids were still outside, and he lied and said yes. None were out there, so she confronted him, and told him never to call again.*


You are the one with contact with the owner of this horse and perhaps you can influence her. She really needs to get rid of the horse. That certainly would also serve to eliminate one source of aggravation between her and her crazy neighbor. Perhaps she would listen to that!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Well, I really don't have any contact with her, she lives 100 miles from me, and the only time I see her is when I go stay with my daughter. The only info I get about her is through my daughter, who is trying to convince her to do something else with her,find her a new home, call a rescue or something.*


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Get some surveillance cameras and if it ever happens again you will have proof.


----------

